# How would you improve this



## Overread (Jan 25, 2011)

View larger

I've never been quite happy with this shot, which is a shame since I put a fair amount of effort into getting it and it respresents one of my more creative lighting setups (ie several bits of torn paper to build a mock lightbox around the moth in the setting ). 

However something is just not quite right with the shot - it lacks something. Maybe a clear focal point (moths can be a little tricky when it comes to identifying with their eyes - not quite the same as when one mas a mammal with a more clear and common eye structure) the angle - too closely composed? 

Something is just not sitting right with me in the shot. 
So has anyone got any pointers to help out?


----------



## jake337 (Jan 25, 2011)

"Maybe a clear focal point (moths can be a little tricky when it comes to identifying with their eyes"

I think this statement nailed it for me.  Amazing shot to me.


----------



## skieur (Jan 25, 2011)

Brighten his eyes in post.

skieur


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 25, 2011)

I think it's simply not a very complimentary angle for this little furry fellow. I also think the lighting is too even, especially when it's pretty light in color. You lose the perception of depth.


Hope you don't mind:







I basically burnt(may have over done it) the belly+wing portion of the moth(?). I was trying to create the perception of depth and form by reintroducing the shadows that are supposed to be there but canceled or reduced by the flash. I never liked flash, would opt for longer exposure any time. 

In your original photo, the lighting is too even and the eye can't seem to find where to look at. After the burning work, the shadow tells your brain that it's receding into the background, plus it's out of focus, therefore your eyes wants to focus on the head of the creature. The concentration of interest thus makes this photo more intriguing because the audience's attention is now more focused.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 26, 2011)

I liked it very much; it looks like a chieftain of a tribe 

Regards


----------



## Natred (Feb 6, 2011)

very cool. I really like Molested_cow's edit though.


----------



## vivalaveritas (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice burn job. Created a clear focal point for me.


----------

